# H8 LED Fogs



## 6speeder (Nov 30, 2001)

2016 Passat SEL with OEM LED lighting. The incandescent fogs are horrendous! Is there a good H8 LED bulb out there I should look for? What is the temperature of the OEM LED headlights? Is there a bulb out there in yellow? Thanks!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

6speeder said:


> 2016 Passat SEL with OEM LED lighting. The incandescent fogs are horrendous! Is there a good H8 LED bulb out there I should look for? What is the temperature of the OEM LED headlights? Is there a bulb out there in yellow? Thanks!


Hi, we have an option for fogs - very popular:
http://deautokey.com/product/passat-b7-complete-led-fog-light-kit

review/diy:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7144811-LED-Fog-Light-Kit

we have yellow also:
http://deautokey.com/product/yellow-3000k-led-fog-lights-for-all-volkswagen-audi-car-models

All are LEDs. our de360 model is more popular than the 3k.

Thank you & let us know if you have any questions.


----------



## eyemumforfun (May 20, 2016)

*2016 passat se*

Hi...can you tell me if these fog lights will work in my 2016 Pasaat SE that I purchased in the states?

Also, I purchased 2016 PASSAT SEL Headlight Housings for me SE. They are 14 pin but my car takes 10 pin. Not to mention the whole wiring is different. I'd love to install them or any other LED Headlight kit! 

Thank you!



deAutoKey.com said:


> Hi, we have an option for fogs - very popular:
> http://deautokey.com/product/passat-b7-complete-led-fog-light-kit
> 
> review/diy:
> ...


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

eyemumforfun said:


> Hi...can you tell me if these fog lights will work in my 2016 Pasaat SE that I purchased in the states?
> 
> Also, I purchased 2016 PASSAT SEL Headlight Housings for me SE. They are 14 pin but my car takes 10 pin. Not to mention the whole wiring is different. I'd love to install them or any other LED Headlight kit!
> 
> Thank you!


If you have h8 fogs these work.

For the headlights - if you have h7 low beams in a reflector housing these work great:
http://deautokey.com/product/passat-b7-slim-digital-h7-hid-headlight-kit-full-set

Let us know if you have any questions.

Thank you


----------



## eyemumforfun (May 20, 2016)

Hi,

I don't have any FOG LIGHTS.

Also, I don't know what my version is. It's a 2016 PASSAT SE purchased 4 months ago in Dallas.

Thank you!



deAutoKey.com said:


> If you have h8 fogs these work.
> 
> For the headlights - if you have h7 low beams in a reflector housing these work great:
> http://deautokey.com/product/passat-b7-slim-digital-h7-hid-headlight-kit-full-set
> ...


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

eyemumforfun said:


> Hi,
> 
> I don't have any FOG LIGHTS.
> 
> ...


Ok if you don't have fog lights installed our LEDs won't work - these are for cars with fogs already installed.

We need more information on your headlight setup to point you in the right direction.

Thank you


----------



## RBanting (Feb 17, 2006)

If I already have the full LED on my 2016 SEL Premium, why would I need ballasts. Can't I just plug the H8 LED in and go?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

RBanting said:


> If I already have the full LED on my 2016 SEL Premium, why would I need ballasts. Can't I just plug the H8 LED in and go?


Do you mind showing your setup?


----------



## RBanting (Feb 17, 2006)

It came standard from the factory this way. It does not appear the fogs are very bright tho.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

RBanting said:


> It came standard from the factory this way. It does not appear the fogs are very bright tho.


Ok, if they are the PCB board they are most likely not replaceable.


----------



## RockvilleA (Jan 16, 2017)

deAutoKey.com said:


> If you have h8 fogs these work.
> 
> For the headlights - if you have h7 low beams in a reflector housing these work great:
> http://deautokey.com/product/passat-b7-slim-digital-h7-hid-headlight-kit-full-set
> ...


What's you're experience with the 2013 CC RLine? It's the only one that uses 9006. It took me three different bulb companies to find one that didn't throw a code. Finally the ones I use don't throw a code but flicker three times on engine startup. Can bus harnesses just cause the bulbs not to work so I took them out. Just wondering. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

RockvilleA said:


> What's you're experience with the 2013 CC RLine? It's the only one that uses 9006. It took me three different bulb companies to find one that didn't throw a code. Finally the ones I use don't throw a code but flicker three times on engine startup. Can bus harnesses just cause the bulbs not to work so I took them out. Just wondering. Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are using the morimoto? We saw your post, those are not as bright as ours found here:
http://deautokey.com/product/complete-led-fog-light-kit-fits-volkswagen-cc-2015-r-line

Our resistors eliminate any flickering / start-up issues / errors - and it works.


They create a wide spread of light down load on the ground where you want it and these turn 360 degrees so you can adjust it to hit the best area of your fogs:


----------



## RockvilleA (Jan 16, 2017)

deAutoKey.com said:


> You are using the morimoto? We saw your post, those are not as bright as ours found here:
> http://deautokey.com/product/complete-led-fog-light-kit-fits-volkswagen-cc-2015-r-line
> 
> Our resistors eliminate any flickering / start-up issues / errors - and it works.
> ...


Wish I knew about these earlier. I'm not taking the car apart again. Maybe if they burn out I'll switch. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

RockvilleA said:


> Wish I knew about these earlier. I'm not taking the car apart again. Maybe if they burn out I'll switch. Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 - yeah, we are sorry to hear that, we have emails like this a lot, you really need the right resistor setup and bulb angle to get the most out of these LEDs in the VW fog housing as the reflector they use are not the best.


----------



## RockvilleA (Jan 16, 2017)

deAutoKey.com said:


> - yeah, we are sorry to hear that, we have emails like this a lot, you really need the right resistor setup and bulb angle to get the most out of these LEDs in the VW fog housing as the reflector they use are not the best.


Being a pretty anal retentive person I may order these anyway ... I did recommend your special h7 HID kit for a friend who has a 2017 ram promaster with reflector housings. Hopefully he orders them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

RockvilleA said:


> Being a pretty anal retentive person I may order these anyway ... I did recommend your special h7 HID kit for a friend who has a 2017 ram promaster with reflector housings. Hopefully he orders them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thank you - do you have regular H7 bulbs / reflector headlight? 

On the LEDs - we know people only want to the best and why we only sell what works and looks good, we tested hundreds of setups including the morimoto setup, that LED has been out for a year or so, they just slightly changed the design and made it green, nothing wrong with switching up an existing design to look different. We use designs already out there and then add our own diode/electronics so they work and last - doing this allows us to save on molding fees and we can pass the saving down to the customer.

Thank you


----------

